# Sram Red 2013 hoods compatibility



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Question for you guys.

My 2012 Sram Red hoods are getting really old and are on the edge of falling apart. I've been looking everywhere for a replacement at my LBS (and distributors) as well as online (ebay, etc.) and they're out of black hoods.

I was wondering if the new 2013 ergo hoods would be compatible with last year shifters? I've been googling a lot but can't find the answer.

Thanks!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

'12 and '13 Red are the same...The 'old' Red was '11 and previous. I'm nearly positive the 'new' ('12-'13) 10 speed Red hoods are the same as the new '22' Red 11 speed...except the hydro brake levers.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> '12 and '13 Red are the same...The 'old' Red was '11 and previous. I'm nearly positive the 'new' ('12-'13) 10 speed Red hoods are the same as the new '22' Red 11 speed...except the hydro brake levers.


Thanks for the reply! I'll try to get my hands on the new ergo hoods!


----------

